# looking forsubs,summit county ohio



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

sign up early to get good routes

regular pay

doug obryan

330-352-5433


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

what do u have?


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm with Kevin. What do u have? Comm. res.? Route size?
Gary


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

so was there any word on what he has?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;573860 said:


> so was there any word on what he has?


gary and i havent heard anything


----------

